# Renting rant!!!!



## nagini-baby (Mar 22, 2010)

im sorry if this goes on a bit 

ok we are moving out of our place in 2 weeks as we need more room and the owners dont ever get back to you on maitenance issues and my partner is applying for a guide dog and as we are currently in a unit its not appropriate.

so we have been searching and searching for houses that would meet out requitements as we need to be close to transport and shops preferably and they must allow pets... no easy find. 

we went to see this house the other day and it was absolutely perfect more than enough space for all our things and the reptile tanks plus they aloud pets so i could have brought my dog with my who is currently living with my mum. 

there were 4 different couples looking at the property and this was last week . we put our application in with all id and a letter about the animals. we are currently renting and have been for six months and have never been late with rent or anything like that and havenot broken a single thing.

we got a phone call from the realestate saying we were unsuccesful and apon asking why they said they werent sure and the owner made the decision however they did say something about no rent history.... how can we have no rent history IF WE ARE RENTING??? 

now out of all four couples that looked at the property im sure atleast three of them would have put in a application if not all 4 and guess what ... ITS STILL VACANT it still up on the web and after ringing the realestate they confirmed it

whilst on the phone i asked if they had selection criteria on how they selected new tennants as i know some places do.. i was very rudely told that they dont discriminate and its up to the owners who they pick and they have no selection criteria... 

the woman on the phone was so incredibly rude i can understand how some agents get bad reptuations.

im just ticked as this place is perfect for us and ve got knocked back due to them being stupid . its not asthough we are first time renters 

so in conclusion i am OVER LOOKING FOR A HOUSE!!!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats nothing.... try buying one! 
Real Estate Agents will tell you anything they think will shut you up. I have a rental and last week the agents tried to rip us off just under $400, then BSed to us why, but that doesn't work well with my wife who accounts for every cent and looks at every detail with great scrutiny, and they of course backed down when pushed for an answer as there wasn't one...


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 22, 2010)

its freaking frustrating....


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a similar problem...I applied to rent a house (it was the first time renting for me) and when asked why I was unsuccessful, they said it was because I had been black listed after renting a place in Dee Why in 2000...I told them that I'd never lived in Dee Why, never rented before and that in 2000 I was 13!!! And then they tried to tell me that someone must have the same drivers licence number as me and basically that it was too bad...
My partner was told that had been blacklisted for something, then after days of calling trying to clear it up, it turned out that it was because they had been typing his name wrong into the system


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 22, 2010)

i no! its like why do we suffer for their idiocy....


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 22, 2010)

HAAAA young ones welcome to the real world  ...it sux big time ..you are made to feel like you are less worthy cause your only a renter ..you are made to feel like you cant have a say in anything why? CAUSE YOUR A RENTER ....it is HELL ...and the prices of rent are so bloody disgusting ...house owners that have a rental need to pull their heads in and get real ..yes it is a gamble you could end up with crappy tenants ...and thats what makes it hard for them can fully sympathise with that issue ,but on a whole the cost to rent the place is sky high ,the demands of what is needed to be done to fix the place is most often ignored by the owner/s and to top it off, if you put your foot down and refuse to pay rent ,because you been waiting like 3 odd months and gone through the 3 ringed circus tenant board to get somethings fixed ..like a back door that wont close ,a stove that wont work and hot water system on the blink ,no back stairs ,as they fell down when you were taking the washing out and you fell through the lower ones ..so you as the renter ,the only power you have is to stop paying rent ...and then they send you a breach of contract ....its a JOKE ....this happened to a mate of mine ,she has been battling this for a while ...the plumber told the owner he needed to replace the system as it was cactus ,instead the owner said he will deal with it ..never happened ,the stairs are still broken ,back door she had to push her dining table to hold it close ...and he still wants his $390.00 a week pfffft ...and to top it off ..because she refused to pay rent ...the real estate black named her ...UNREAL .....so glad we are about to leave the rental BS behind us ...we are nearly on our property ....


----------



## noidea (Mar 22, 2010)

We went through a similar thing about 2 weeks ago, so I know exactly how you feel. Although our paperwork never even made it off the fax machine, let alone to the owner.
But the day after we found a place that was awesome, put in an application and we were approved before we even had a look at it( they thought we had been through a previous open house).
Don't give up when you least expect it something will just pop up. What part of brissy are you looking in??


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

I think I have a good real estate + house owner. They were very helpful when I was looking for a property (lived on campus for two years), helped with the paperwork etc, and I've now been here for over a year- whenever a problem has cropped up (dripping kitchen sink, heating element not working to start with) they sent out the appropriate people to fix it the next day. Recently two things happened- first of all after a period of really cool weather it suddnely got extremely hot and humid, and the bathroom basin cracked (was on a flexible wall, I was asleep on the lounge at the time and it scared the **** out of me) and they came out to replace it with a fixed cabinet/basin setup. Within a week of that happening, the hot water system started leaking EVERYWHERE- they promptly sent a plumber out and replaced the entire unit. The neighbours (its a duplex/divided house) had an issue where one of the back steps broke, so they had them all replaced... I think I'm just lucky  It's $220 a week, 2 bdrm, undercover parking, small backyard, my room has aircon (not that I use it), great neighbours, great suburb etc. 1 street away from woolworths, about 15min drive to uni... Ahh  

So keep looking, you can get lucky!

Also, I wouldn't say rent is so unreasonable- they have to pay of their house (if not already paid off), and with interest rates etc increasing... Then again I'll admit I don't know that much about house costs etc. but it seemed quite expensive when my brother was considering buying a house. Granted, some places DO charge what seems to be excessively high costs for rent, but there are a lot of good-value ones around.


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 22, 2010)

ive seen a few truly awful places that if you kept a dog in them you would be arrested for animal cruelty, charge upwards of $300 per week just because they were in a nice suburb.


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 22, 2010)

we are looking in the bellbowrie area. and cant afford anything over 400 a week must be close to transport as neither of us can drive and must alow pets.


----------



## miss2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kitah $220 a WEEK? omg thats so lucky!! canberra rental prices are disgusting you will be looking at paying up wards of $300 for a one bedroom flat in a horrible area here!

when my ex and i rented our old place we applied and were denied and we know for a fact that we were the only people to put in an application but the owner just didnt like a young couple.
i ended up contacting them and offering another $15.00 a week..... we were approved.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 22, 2010)

Im paying $185 a week for a 2 bedroom house on a 850-900sq metre block.
Has lock up garage and is only 2-min walk to 2 different beaches and a lake.

I hate renting......


----------



## miss2 (Mar 22, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Im paying $185 a week for a 2 bedroom house on a 850-900sq metre block.
> Has lock up garage and is only 2-min walk to 2 different beaches and a lake.
> 
> I hate renting......


 where the heck is that?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 22, 2010)

miss2 said:


> where the heck is that?


 Not telling, the more people know, the more rent i'll end up having to pay.
its within a 2.5-3hr radius from Canberra.


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 22, 2010)

*no fair*



The_S_Word said:


> Im paying $185 a week for a 2 bedroom house on a 850-900sq metre block.
> Has lock up garage and is only 2-min walk to 2 different beaches and a lake.
> 
> I hate renting......


 
jealous... so very very jealous


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 22, 2010)

nagini-baby said:


> jealous... so very very jealous


 not much work here tho, im just lucky i work for a company that has alot of offices around the country and the world..


----------



## miss2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bogan bay?  lol


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 22, 2010)

miss2 said:


> Bogan bay?  lol


 
Incorrect, Try again (although 30mins away from a bogan town where i work)

Hint: 1 road in 1 raod out. near a river as well.


----------



## miss2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Braid wood? na not far enough...... cooma?


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Mar 22, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> the prices of rent are so bloody disgusting ...house owners that have a rental need to pull their heads in and get real ..



In most cases the amount of rent you are paying would barely cover the interest on the loan for that property, let alone rates and insurance.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 22, 2010)

miss2 said:


> Kitah $220 a WEEK? omg thats so lucky!! canberra rental prices are disgusting you will be looking at paying up wards of $300 for a one bedroom flat in a horrible area here!
> 
> when my ex and i rented our old place we applied and were denied and we know for a fact that we were the only people to put in an application but the owner just didnt like a young couple.
> i ended up contacting them and offering another $15.00 a week..... we were approved.



Ahh, one of the reasons I hate cities! lol. I only actually have to pay $110 a week, as someone else shares the unit. So its pretty darned good. I don't need a big backyard, so the small yard works perfectly for me- it easily fits turts tub, is out of sight from the front, and easy to maintain! I also love that this unit has NO carpet so I just have to sweep hehe 



Cheyne_Jones said:


> In most cases the amount of rent you are paying would barely cover the interest on the loan for that property, let alone rates and insurance.



I posted something similar above. Some rent seems excessive, but most aren't too bad when you factor in the costs the home owner is paying


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 23, 2010)

miss2 said:


> Braid wood? na not far enough...... cooma?


 Cooma has beaches in a 2 to 5min walking distance?

Braidwood is about 1.5hrs away from my place. once the new road is in it will be even quicker.
(there is a hint there)

Back on topic tho, 
I have been told by a realestate agent that the landlord doesn't have much money so they can fix what I asked...
Thought it was a bit weird that the RE/agent was letting me know what the landlords money situation is.


----------



## kirstys (Mar 23, 2010)

The house we are in now we had to push for we have been renting different houses for the past 6 years never been late on rent always got our bond back never done any damage. We got knocked back so rang the agent told them they could come and inspect the house we were iiving at to see how we live and offered am extra 10.00 per week and it worked. We never told them we have snakes only the 2 dogs and cover over the enclosures if we have an inspection I rang consumer affairs and they said snakes are like fish tanks cause they are locked up and not roaming the can't so damage like a dig or cat and we don't have to tell them. Story short people want money offer them more give them rent slips from current house and don't tell them about the reptiles


----------



## Jewly (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm lucky that I live in a Dept of Housing townhouse. I only pay $161.00 a week, am able to do whatever I like to the place basically and they can never kick me out as long as my income stays under $80,000. 

People often think badly of Dept of Housing homes (and the people who live in them) but I would never give this place up. Most of my neighbours are longterm and probably half are elderly so they make no noise. I only get 1 inspection a year and that's only a maintenance inspection and they are only here for about 5 mins. I'm able to have pets, maintenance issues are dealt with promptly and I've had both my kitchen and bathroom replaced since I've been here. Currently they are building me a brand new fence and shortly will be building me a carport.


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jewly said:


> I'm lucky that I live in a Dept of Housing townhouse. I only pay $161.00 a week, am able to do whatever I like to the place basically and they can never kick me out as long as my income stays under $80,000.
> 
> People often think badly of Dept of Housing homes (and the people who live in them) but I would never give this place up. Most of my neighbours are longterm and probably half are elderly so they make no noise. I only get 1 inspection a year and that's only a maintenance inspection and they are only here for about 5 mins. I'm able to have pets, maintenance issues are dealt with promptly and I've had both my kitchen and bathroom replaced since I've been here. Currently they are building me a brand new fence and shortly will be building me a carport.




gee lucky you!
i thought department out housing homes were for the poor, not the lucky,...!!


----------



## adfel (Mar 23, 2010)

I have family members going through the same troubles..... Went for a rental property and they were the only ones who went for it.... They gave all their info and was told they would have an answer the next week and they were the only people applying for the place.... waited over a week with no reply phone call and so they called the realestate and were told the application was unsuccessful due to owners choice with no other reason. But then this person got her mum to ring the realestate and ask if there had been any applications yet and she was told yes there was one but the people had to withdraw their application due to personal circumstances. This person is so cranky as she didnt withdraw her application but was told she wasn't successful... 

I am sure these real estate agents aren't there to help anyone but themselves... But do they realise they aren't getting paid while no one is living in the property so it is in their best interest to get tennants into vacant houses!!!


----------



## Sidonia (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah real estates are frustrating. I was looking for a house to rent a while ago and the woman said that the other housemate's applications were filled out too messily and if she had of seen it in a pile of applications they would have gone straight to the bottom of the pile (they're both males FFS, what does she expect?) so I had to get them to fill out new applications neatly and then I made up a cover and put them all neatly presented in a folder and stuff.. 

We applied for houses which said pets allowed, I listed that I had snakes and specified they were in escape proof enclosures (just incase) and we were denied from SOO many houses because of them.. next time I will be omitting that little detail.

They eventually found us a house 4 days before we had to move out of our old house, cutting it VERY fine lol.

Love this place now though, the owners are great and are happy to do things for the house (put up curtain rods, put in more power points etc.).


----------



## Jewly (Apr 1, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> gee lucky you!
> i thought department out housing homes were for the poor, not the lucky,...!!


 
Nah, we're not poor.....we're lucky!!! 

We're the smart ones that realise that once you've got a Dept of Housing place, you can never be kicked out which is a huge worry when you're privately renting. We pay $100's less each week so we have more disposable income to spend on things we want and we don't have to put up with landlords who want to do endless inspections each year and who constantly put up the rent.

My rent usually goes up about $2 a week each year which is nothing, maintenance issues are dealt with within 2 weeks and I'm able to do whatever I want to the place within reason and they never say a word about it cause they're just happy that someone is looking after the place well.


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 1, 2010)

2 bedroom house backyard, 4 car undercover, $155 got to love newcastle rent prices


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 1, 2010)

Jewly said:


> I'm lucky that I live in a Dept of Housing townhouse. I only pay $161.00 a week, am able to do whatever I like to the place basically and they can never kick me out as long as my income stays under $80,000.
> 
> People often think badly of Dept of Housing homes (and the people who live in them) but I would never give this place up. Most of my neighbours are longterm and probably half are elderly so they make no noise. I only get 1 inspection a year and that's only a maintenance inspection and they are only here for about 5 mins. I'm able to have pets, maintenance issues are dealt with promptly and I've had both my kitchen and bathroom replaced since I've been here. Currently they are building me a brand new fence and shortly will be building me a carport.


 sounds like you could afford to pay rent, with so many single mums in hotel rooms/the street(homless) these are the ppl that really need these places..


----------



## Jewly (Apr 1, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> sounds like you could afford to pay rent, with so many single mums in hotel rooms/the street(homless) these are the ppl that really need these places..


 
I have been a single mother for the past 16 years but my son recently moved out into his own place and they just don't kick you out of your home when your kids move out. If I did go and pay private rent I'd be working just to pay for rent, food and electricity and I'd have nothing left each week so stuff that. 

A lot of those so-called homeless people wouldn't be homeless if they didin't drink, take drugs or gamble.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 1, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> 2 bedroom house backyard, 4 car undercover, $155 got to love newcastle rent prices


 Where abouts in newy?
I was in redhead a few years back paying $240 for a 2 bed brick house and single lockup garage with a massive backyard.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 1, 2010)

Jewly said:


> A lot of those so-called homeless people wouldn't be homeless if they didin't drink, take drugs or gamble.


 
Yeah but not all of them are, you will notice alot of them are disabled. can't get work cos of the disability so can't get housing.


----------



## big_head (Apr 1, 2010)

Jewly said:


> If I did go and pay private rent I'd be working just to pay for rent, food and electricity and I'd have nothing left each week so stuff that.




i feel the same about paying tax.........


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 1, 2010)

When we moved to the sunny coast it was outright stupid trying to find a place AND the real estate agents were downright evil. One even rang me to say we had a place then claimed we didn't when I went to sign the papers (apparently as standard practise they would tell 2 or 3 renters the same story for every rental). Anyhow, eventually we answered a private ad, the owner liked the look of us ( and who could blame him  ) and we got the place. After he agreed to lease the place he asked about pets and was cool re the pythons.
He got his money on time every time and we didn't even hear from him, the place was new and needed no repairs. When it came time to leave (as we had purchased a house) we gave him plenty of notice. One Sunday he rang and asked if I could show the place which of course I did. The couple were fascinated by my animals and leased the place. We moved out on Saturday, they moved in on Sunday and we had the entire bond in our hands on Monday.


----------



## Vincey (Apr 1, 2010)

I didn't really have time to read through the rest of the posts, but as for the initial post. I work for a Real Estate Company, not in Property Management but I do know a LOT about it. You can be denied based on ANY REASON he wants. Of course he isn't going to say "because she looks funny". But it is HIS house. He can choose WHOEVER he wants to live in it, whether he had 10000 applications and denied them all, or accepted the ONE that he received. It's all his choice. THe real estate company just manages how everything goes to make sure maintenance and other things are carried out correctly with proper procedures.

You have 6 months of rental references, if you want the property bad enough, reapply with EVERYTHING very obviously placed in their hands- then it's up to the owner again. Might i also add-- people say Real Estate Agents are bad, make you believe this, make you believe that. Yeah, how else are we gong to sell your bloody house.-- Not to mention there is a common misconception between Estate Agents and Property Managers.

Property Managers are the ones who don't do this, don't do that and take 6 weeks to answer you as to why you air-con STILL isn't working after 10 notifications.

Things get misplaced, people are stupid. All you can do is make it so what you give to them is IDIOT-PROOF. Everything in correct order, with forms of ID, references- The Lot.


----------



## Vincey (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm paying $75 a week and renting with my girlfriend, my sister and her boyfriend. 4 bedroom house (incl study) 3 carport, huge backyard, huge back shed. In total is $300/wk

Bull Creek, Western Australia


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 1, 2010)

im paying 150 a week to live at home


----------



## Vincey (Apr 1, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> im paying 150 a week to live at home


 Sucky.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 1, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> im paying 150 a week to live at home


 but do you need to pay for food elec water etc?


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 1, 2010)

its mayfield, ****ty suburb, but a quiet street behind woolies, it was $130 a week when i moved in 5 years ago.. i dont think i could find something as cheap now, unless i moved to maitland/cessnock ..


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 1, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> its mayfield, ****ty suburb, but a quiet street behind woolies, it was $130 a week when i moved in 5 years ago.. i dont think i could find something as cheap now, unless i moved to maitland/cessnock ..


 
Even then i think you'd be pushing for luck getting something under $200


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 1, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> its mayfield, ****ty suburb, but a quiet street behind woolies, it was $130 a week when i moved in 5 years ago.. i dont think i could find something as cheap now, unless i moved to maitland/cessnock ..


 out there they would spot me straight away..lol. i only have 10 fingers & 10 toe's (you have to have 11 iof each to live out there)..


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 1, 2010)

no i dont wich is why i dont complain although 25$ of that is a very small contribution to electricity the gf also pays 50 a week


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Nah, we're not poor.....we're lucky!!!
> 
> We're the smart ones that realise that once you've got a Dept of Housing place, you can never be kicked out which is a huge worry when you're privately renting. We pay $100's less each week so we have more disposable income to spend on things we want and we don't have to put up with landlords who want to do endless inspections each year and who constantly put up the rent.
> 
> My rent usually goes up about $2 a week each year which is nothing, maintenance issues are dealt with within 2 weeks and I'm able to do whatever I want to the place within reason and they never say a word about it cause they're just happy that someone is looking after the place well.



Glad to see my taxes working hard to increase your disposable income... How about a bit of social responsibility on your behalf? I'm sure there are many more people out there that need your house more than you do...


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> Glad to see my taxes working hard to increase your disposable income... How about a bit of social responsibility on your behalf? I'm sure there are many more people out there that need your house more than you do...


 
I have every right to live here otherwise they would kick me out. I'm a low income earner and I would really struggle living in a private rental and I would have no security of being able to stay in a place long-term. Plus, I live in a small 2 bedroom townhouse and no, not many people do need such a small place. 

I've raised my son for 17 years on my own and the government allowed my son's father to get away with paying on average $5 a week child support when he was earning a large income, so as far as I'm concerned they can now pay to subsidise my rent for the rest of my life.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> I have every right to live here otherwise they would kick me out. I'm a low income earner and I would really struggle living in a private rental and I would have no security of being able to stay in a place long-term.
> 
> I've raised my son for 17 years on my own and the government allowed my son's father to get away with paying on average $5 a week child support when he was earning a large income, so as far as I'm concerned they can now pay to subsidise my rent for the rest of my life.



:shock: Wont type what I'm thinking as it will most definitly get me suspended.


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

Living in public housing is no different than me living in a private rental and receiving rent assistance which a lot of people do. Just means I have the security of knowing I can stay here long-term.


----------



## Pythonking (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmmm some interesting conversations going on, Jewly if I was in your shoes I would look at the situation as being able to save some extra money for my own place or save some extra money to help your son to eventually get his own place but then again no body can be in your shoes besides you.

As for renting I think it comes down more to the owner who they let in, last year when I lost my job I had to rent my place out which I can say didn't cover the mortgage or rates but did help until 2 months after moving in the tennant abandoned the property, leaving me in a bit of a pickle and if it wasn't for my family who supported me through it all I wouldn't still own the place. So in any state if I had a property to rent I would be very carefull who I would rent it too, 1 bad apple spoiles the bunch so to speak.


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

Pythonking said:


> Hmmm some interesting conversations going on, Jewly if I was in your shoes I would look at the situation as being able to save some extra money for my own place or save some extra money to help your son to eventually get his own place but then again no body can be in your shoes besides you.


 
There's no possible way I could ever afford to own my own place on my income as the banks wouldn't loan me enough to buy a house/unit. The only time I will ever own my own home is when my mother passes away and I will probably then have enough money to buy a place outright. Then again, I could always put all that money into superannuation and stay where I am. That's just a decision I will have to make at the time. If I were to buy my own place, then maybe when I retire I might not have enough money in super to be able to afford to keep it.


----------



## babba007 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm just gonna bite my tongue and shut up ........


----------



## Londos1990 (Apr 2, 2010)

lol, i think properly half this site are low incomes owners, ive been out of home since 17, im a low income earner, but i get by, i wouldn't mind having "disposable cash" but i would prefer to be living like everyone else and leaving that stuff to the people who really really need it, i have a house mate, and will properly have a house mate for some years to come, whether its someone different or not i will always have one, no point living here alone in a 2 bedroom house, thats just wasting money.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> im paying 150 a week to live at home


i pay $120 a week to live at home , thats including food - elec - everything . 
and my snakes even have there own room .


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 2, 2010)

would u recogmend living with ur rents until u can afford to buy a house?
cause from reading this, i think i might do that.

Will


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 2, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Not telling, the more people know, the more rent i'll end up having to pay.
> its within a 2.5-3hr radius from Canberra.


 
tathra/bega/merimbula area?


Will


----------



## Pythonking (Apr 2, 2010)

wiz-fiz said:


> would u recogmend living with ur rents until u can afford to buy a house?
> cause from reading this, i think i might do that.
> 
> Will


 
yea I would will, its the best place to save money

In respect to people who are low income earners your only helpless when you deem yourself not valuable enough to earn good money "if theres a will theres a way, may not always be the easy path!"


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Apr 2, 2010)

i have suffered on the other end of their "discrimination". i broke a lease, and paid 6 weeks double rent while they were trying to get new tenants in. after about a month, the girl on the front desk let it slip that they hadn't had a "successful" application forit yet. so they had been having people apply for the property, but had been turning them down while they still had me by the short and curly's covering the rent! i was furious, but had Civil Administrations told me they could do it, so i just had to keep paying.


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

Pythonking said:


> yea I would will, its the best place to save money
> 
> In respect to people who are low income earners your only helpless when you deem yourself not valuable enough to earn good money "if theres a will theres a way, may not always be the easy path!"


 

Some of us prefer to have a life than spend all their waking hours working.

I work full-time in the corporate office of a great Australia-wide company which is family based and they treat us wonderfully, pay higher than award wages and I have a stress-free job. I know I have the ability to go out and get a higher paid job but I'd end up stressed and worn out from work each day and I don't think the extra money is worth it in the end.


----------



## Londos1990 (Apr 2, 2010)

Pythonking said:


> yea I would will, its the best place to save money
> 
> In respect to people who are low income earners your only helpless when you deem yourself not valuable enough to earn good money "if theres a will theres a way, may not always be the easy path!"



Even so, it takes good time to make good money, hence while you start at the bottom and work your way up, im getting there....


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Some of us prefer to have a life than spend all their waking hours working.
> 
> I work full-time in the corporate office of a great Australia-wide company which is family based and they treat us wonderfully, pay higher than award wages and I have a stress-free job. I know I have the ability to go out and get a higher paid job but I'd end up stressed and worn out from work each day and I don't think the extra money is worth it in the end.


yup i agree , my brother works 6 days a week - i can tell u his not that happy . id rather get paid less and be happy . but hey im a bum .


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Can't believe that people in their 30's still think the world owes them a living. I wonder how long it will take you to leach the $250 000 from the same tax payers that pay for liver transplants. You to are are throwing mud in the faces of people that deserve better than you. Despicable


----------



## big_head (Apr 2, 2010)

Fair enough you have those views about work/lifestyle etc, but that doesn't mean that the tax payer is responsible for you standard of living if you have the ability to provide it for yourself. I, as well as many others on this site and in the community have studied and worked incredibly hard to provide a lifestyle for ourselves and our families. I find it insulting that you take up this attitude and think it is your right for the tax system to support you.
I can also tell you for a fact that a lot of people who have no chance of providing for themselves or family's miss out on community housing because it simply isn't available. What a great country we could have if tax payers money was directed in the right area's instead of being wasted. Instead we'll keep working those 60 hour weeks to keep a few who don't want to be 'stressed' happy. 

More on topic, i have never had an issue getting a rental property in both sydney and melbourne (city). Very lucky i guess, especially considering how tight it has been. About to buy a place, so renting will be a problem of the past!


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Some of us prefer to have a life than spend all their waking hours working.
> 
> I work full-time in the corporate office of a great Australia-wide company which is family based and they treat us wonderfully, pay higher than award wages and I have a stress-free job. I know I have the ability to go out and get a higher paid job but I'd end up stressed and worn out from work each day and I don't think the extra money is worth it in the end.


 

So you could afford a normal rent !!

I beleive there are people that take advantage of the system, when there are others out there that are in need of a place.

You have had your help while you raised your son, now move over and let someone else get the benifit..

I was a single mum of 2 kids for 4 yrs only working part time (due to the kids) and lived on a part pension with NO RENT assistance, due to that it was my house. Funny thing is the mortgage (which is more than rent in my area) still had to be paid... without the extra help of rent assistance, it can be done...

I got there, i struggled, i provided, and my kids still had everything they needed and wanted for the most part.


----------



## smeejason (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> I have been a single mother for the past 16 years but my son recently moved out into his own place and they just don't kick you out of your home when your kids move out. If I did go and pay private rent I'd be working just to pay for rent, food and electricity and I'd have nothing left each week so stuff that.
> 
> A lot of those so-called homeless people wouldn't be homeless if they didin't drink, take drugs or gamble.


 
Hate to tell you they do jewly. My work mate after paying maintenance for years for his 4 kids to his ex thought all his worries were over when his twins turned 18.........until he got a letter from the dept of housing saying "now you have no longer got to pay maintenance, youcan afford your own home.".. He was a breeder and has 4 more kids to another women, but the dept do not care. He was out in a month and no matter how much kicking and screaming he did.He is now paying 400 a week like everyone else..

I hate real estate rental agencies with a passion. I have done the right thing and bought and sold houses and had to rent while my new house was being built. I had 6 figures in my account to build a new home and they still treated me like a bum because i had never rented.
I felt really sory for all the young kids trying to start out having to deal with the @rseholes that find themselves wheeling a bit of power at the rental agency.


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

Mrs I said:


> So you could afford a normal rent !!
> 
> You have had your help while you raised your son, now move over and let someone else get the benifit.


 
Yeah, maybe I could afford to pay normal rent, but then I'd have no money left over to do anything and sorry, but I think I deserve a little happiness after struggling with no help for the past 17 years to raise my son.

I'd be stupid to move out of Dept of Housing and why should I? I've got every right to be here and their own rules state that I can stay here until my income reaches $80,000 and seeing as I don't even earn half of that, I think I'll be staying put!!


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

smeejason said:


> Hate to tell you they do jewly. My work mate after paying maintenance for years for his 4 kids to his ex thought all his worries were over when his twins turned 18.........until he got a letter from the dept of housing saying "now you have no longer got to pay maintenance, youcan afford your own home.".. He was a breeder and has 4 more kids to another women, but the dept do not care. He was out in a month and no matter how much kicking and screaming he did.He is now paying 400 a week like everyone else.


 
I know they bought in a policy a while back to move people out of larger homes when their kids moved out so your mate might have rented a house with a few rooms and with him being on his own, he probably is no longer eligible for such a large house. Plus his income might be a lot higher than mine. The dept has known that my son moved out in January and I've had no contact from them in regards to asking me move out and I only live in a two bedroom townhouse.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Mrs I said:
> 
> 
> > So you could afford a normal rent !!
> ...


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Jewly said:
> 
> 
> > just because the rules allow it doesn't make it morally right. There's a l;ot of people worse of than you that have made it on their own, and at the end of the day your child was your decision, the rest of the country shouldn't have to pay for the inconvenience and unhappiness you call motherhood
> ...


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 2, 2010)

At the end of the day nobody's objections on here is going to change Jewly's mind. She firmly believes that she has earned this special treatment (and apparently government help is not counted in her lone struggle to raise her son for 17 years??).

Hopefully the housing commission wakes up to people like her and kicks them out in to the real world.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> steve1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well believe me, I certainly don't lose any sleep over it and I have a little chuckle to myself when I see people who've looked down their nose at me over the years for being a single mum who are now struggling to pay their rent each week.
> ...


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

God, you all sound so jealous...lol

I guess none of you who are knocking me have ever taken any money from the government then. But if you have, that just makes you a bunch of hypocrites. I might have taken money from the government but I've done a lot to give back to, such as volunteering at Nursing Homes, giving blood and being a member of the SES for years so yeah, I do feel I deserve a break now and then and nothing any of you say will change that.


----------



## babba007 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm certainly not jealous. I have morals and values......and a mortgage. And I'm teaching our kids the same values. If you want something, you work hard and you earn it.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Accepting help when we need it is not hypocritical, if we were to continue taking advantage then yes. My mum always said to me if your going to volunteer your help you should not expect anything in return as they are often in less fortunate circumstances than you. Yet obviously this is just another attempt to justify your actions


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice to know the government is substituting your reptile hobby by allowing you cheap housing commision.

We all deserve happiness and some me time and me money...

Some of us work hard to acheive that.

Really gets up my nose to see brand new cars sitting in driveways of people in housing commision houses too, if they can afford that new 30k car sitting in their drive they can afford to be kicked out and pay normal rent elsewhere....

Jewly you feel as if you deserve the right, im sure the mother sitting down the shelter with her 2 kids feels she does too.....

And your allowed to earn up to 80k before your kicked out, omg there is a lot of us surviving on less than half that amount paying full mortgages....


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> God, you all sound so jealous...lol
> 
> I guess none of you who are knocking me have ever taken any money from the government then. But if you have, that just makes you a bunch of hypocrites. I might have taken money from the government but I've done a lot to give back to, such as volunteering at Nursing Homes, giving blood and being a member of the SES for years so yeah, I do feel I deserve a break now and then and nothing any of you say will change that.




Wow Australian of the year material 
:lol:


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

Mrs I said:


> Nice to know the government is substituting your reptile hobby by allowing you cheap housing commision.
> 
> We all deserve happiness and some me time and me money...
> 
> ...


 
Heaven forbid that I'm allowed a frigging hobby. I don't drink, smoke, gamble, take drugs or go out very much so if I want to spend my money on reptiles, I will and the government nor you has any say in it.

Oh and that mother down at the shelter has the same right as me, to apply for a house/unit and get one.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> I've raised my son for 17 years on my own and the government allowed my son's father to get away with paying on average $5 a week child support when he was earning a large income, so as far as I'm concerned they can now pay to subsidise my rent for the rest of my life.



Does everyone see the irony here?


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

I certainly don't, so why don't you point in out to me. 

The Child Support Agency protected my son's father's rights instead of looking after my son. If they had made him pay child support, maybe I wouldn't have needed to take government support in the first place.


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Heaven forbid that I'm allowed a frigging hobby. I don't drink, smoke, gamble, take drugs or go out very much so if I want to spend my money on reptiles, I will and the government nor you has any say in it.
> 
> Oh and that mother down at the shelter has the same right as me, to apply for a house/unit and get one.


 
If you can afford an expensive hobby you can afford private rent, that was my point !

And that mother down the shelter is probably on the 5 year waiting list, because of people like you who now really dont need to be using up the government houses....


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> I certainly don't, so why don't you point in out to me.
> 
> The Child Support Agency protected my son's father's rights instead of looking after my son. If they had made him pay child support, maybe I wouldn't have needed to take government support in the first place.


 

So your son is grown up and moved out now ......


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

Mrs I said:


> If you can afford an expensive hobby you can afford private rent, that was my point !
> 
> And that mother down the shelter is probably on the 5 year waiting list, because of people like you who now really dont need to be using up the government houses....


 
Government housing is not just for people raising families, it's for anyone who is eligible for it and what I do with my spare cash is my business.

It's not my problem there are such long waiting lists, it's the governments lack of planning and management.


----------



## babba007 (Apr 2, 2010)

Where? Into a Government funded home? Let the cycle continue......


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> I certainly don't, so why don't you point in out to me.
> 
> The Child Support Agency protected my son's father's rights instead of looking after my son. If they had made him pay child support, maybe I wouldn't have needed to take government support in the first place.



You come across bitter that your Ex manipulated the system to his advantage yet you seem quite proud to be doing the same thing yourself! I guess your son would of learnt well over the years with two expert manipulators as parents.


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Government housing is not just for people raising families, it's for anyone who is eligible for it and what I do with my spare cash is my business.
> 
> It's not my problem there are such long waiting lists, it's the governments lack of planning and management.


 

I agree lack of planning management and rules for getting people out who no longer need it !


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

Mrs I said:


> So your son is grown up and moved out now ......


 
My son is 17 and yes he's moved out, but that doesn't mean he won't move back in.

Going on my son's father's income over the past 17 years, he still owes me $1000's in child support and if the government won't do their job to collect it, then they can reimburse me by paying some of my rent. 

My ex cheated the system for years by lying and not putting tax returns in (he worked for himself) but there were even years when they had his tax return proving how much he earned. They said I should have been paid 18% of that, but when I asked them to collect it from him, their answer was...'Sorry, he's already spent it'. I had to struggle for years and go without and now I don't and I don't feel one bit sorry about it.


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> You come across bitter that your Ex manipulated the system to his advantage yet you seem quite proud to be doing the same thing yourself! I guess your son would of learnt well over the years with two expert manipulators as parents.


 

Yes I am bitter and I have every right to be.

The difference is, he hid money, he lied, he didn't put tax returns in, he did cash-in-hand work and didn't declare it.

I on the other hand don't lie and I follow the rules. If I wasn't entitled to be here, then I wouldn't be. That is not manipulating the system, that's just playing by the rules.

Ahhh you see, my son's deadbeat dad has had no influence over my son as he only saw him for about a week all up over his entire life and hasn't been in contact with him for the past 5 years. All his choice by the way....he preferred the bottle than being a father.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 2, 2010)

No you don't feel sorry about it because there's no time left after feeling sorry for poor old you. Your arguments sound like something i would expect from a 16 year old bludging on the dole down the local mall trying to blame others for his predicament


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

babba007 said:


> Where? Into a Government funded home? Let the cycle continue......


 
Nope 

He's out paying rent with a few mates and he works full-time doing an apprenticeship.

Funny how my son has turned out so well even though I live in Housing Commission and yet most of my friends and relatives children have turned out to be bums.


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

steve1 said:


> No you don't feel sorry about it because there's no time left after feeling sorry for poor old you. Your arguments sound like something i would expect from a 16 year old bludging on the dole down the local mall trying to blame others for his predicament


 

Hey, I don't feel sorry for myself, far from it. I have a great lifestyle thank you very much and I've never once blamed anyone for my situation. 

Yes, I blame the CSA for not collecting the right amount of child support that I was legally entitled to but I gave up worrying about that years ago. I simply feel justified in accepting government help now due to the fact that they let me down for years. The CSA was put in place to protect the rights of children not deadbeat dads who don't want to pay child support.


----------



## Pythonking (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Government housing is not just for people raising families, it's for anyone who is eligible for it and what I do with my spare cash is my business.
> 
> It's not my problem there are such long waiting lists, it's the governments lack of planning and management.


 
I'm sorry Jewly that seems like a cop-out, if you can afford rent and your living in housing commision then you are attributing to waiting lists. I don't think its a bad thing that your there lots of people need help at certain stages of there lives and you may still need it now but if you don't really need it well then you could think of some poor young girl who is 17 years younger than you and is in the same boat you were in back then, just a thought..


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Yes I am bitter and I have every right to be.
> 
> he hid money, he lied, he didn't put tax returns in, he did cash-in-hand work and didn't declare it.


 
umm.... 2 wrongs dont make a right. and wat u r doing is wrong.


Will


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

Pythonking said:


> I'm sorry Jewly that seems like a cop-out, if you can afford rent and your living in housing commision then you are attributing to waiting lists. I don't think its a bad thing that your there lots of people need help at certain stages of there lives and you may still need it now but if you don't really need it well then you could think of some poor young girl who is 17 years younger than you and is in the same boat you were in back then, just a thought..


 
Whilst I might be able to afford to rent privately at this very moment in time, I have to also think of my future. I'm single and I plan to stay that way and I have very little in superannuation. I have some health issues, as well as depression, and I worry constantly when I'm out living in private rental that I'm going to lose my home and not be able to find something else.

Something people need to understand too, is that only a couple or a single person with one child is entitled to my unit and most people who are on the waiting list for homes are people that are needing a house with more bedrooms so by me moving out, I'm not doing anything to help those people. The waiting list for a 2 bedroom unit isn't very long at all, and I only waited 6 months for my unit.

Anyway, I'm tired of this. I don't have to justify why I'm here. I'm here lawfully and I feel fine about living here and don't care what other's think.


----------



## Jewly (Apr 2, 2010)

wiz-fiz said:


> umm.... 2 wrongs dont make a right. and wat u r doing is wrong.
> 
> 
> Will


 

I'm sorry, but at 13 years of age, I hardly think you know enough of the world to even comment about something like this.


----------



## babba007 (Apr 2, 2010)

He might only be 13, but he apparently has morals.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 2, 2010)

Jewly said:


> I'm sorry, but at 13 years of age, I hardly think you know enough of the world to even comment about something like this.


 
*I* might only b 13, but my parents are 47 and 51, and i talk to adult friends, so i think i would have an alright idea of this sorta stuff.


Will


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 2, 2010)

babba007 said:


> He might only be 13, but he apparently has morals.



agreed and a far better grip of right and wrong than jewly


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow what an interesting thread. Probably not the best for me to be reading atm after having just had the worst week with Centrelink. Now I personally HATE the fact that I get money from Centrelink. I HATE going into the office because quite frankly, in my town, it scares the hell out of me most days. 

Everytime i call them I fell like an absolute low life, basically begging them for money. If I could have managed the last 4 yrs without them I certainly would have, but being a full time uni student and having to live away from home doesnt really give me much choice. 

But now, as I finish up my degree I have found myself in a little pickle.... I am no longer considered to be a full time student as I only need to do 2 subjects to complete my degree (YAY). I AM, however, able to do casual days teaching (doing a teaching degree obviously). So i don't qualify for youth allowance as I'm not a full time student but I also dont qualify for the Newstart (job seeker) payment as I am not currently able to actively look for full time employment. 

Now for the last 10 weeks I have not actually received my Youth Allowance as I worked and earnt too much, which is fair enough.... if i can support myself even if it is ONLY rent, food and bills then I am happy to do that, glad to do it. But.... I am only working casually. If i dont work, like say in the next 2 weeks while it is school holidays, I earn nothing.... but still have the same rent, food, bills to deal with. I also do not smoke, gamble or drink and have not spent money on something considered a LUXURY or LIFESTYLE item in a very very long time. 

I bet I dont qualify for government housing. That little 2 bedroom unit would do me wonderfully!

More on the topic of the rant. My landlord is a real gem. I had to apologise for shouting at my real estate girl (poor thing) because I was sick of being shafted by this guy. Huge cracks in the wall - fine, I'm not fussy. Leaking/dripping taps - fine, I'm not liable for excess water. Gaping hole in the ceiling where the cornice is coming away from the wall, letting spiders and all sorts of creepy crawlies into my house - may deserve a little attention. Leaking roof through exhaust fan above cooktop - ummm i think that needs attention. Not only did the landlord make me wait almost a MONTH before he came to look himself (wouldnt send a tradie) but he came at a time when I couldnt be there and didnt even fix the leak. 

When the rain returned I started at the real estate again. They contacted him and guess what he said..... He couldnt see a problem... WELL OF COURSE NOT!!! IT WASNT RAINING THEN!!! 

So after my little rant to the poor little girl at the real estate it got fixed. Needless to say... AS SOON as I am working full time again I will be saving EVERY CENT to put towards a deposit for a house of my own!!!

Wow Sorry! Huge post but 2 issues to deal with!!


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 2, 2010)

I have gone to bad with rentals, of course I would never tell them about my reptiles (an arrangement that suits us both). When I came to Sydney, it was extremely hard finding a place, and go through all the inspections etc. After two months looking I hit a particular good streak whereby I applied for 11 places (surely I should be able to get one) and got offered 9. My boss got sick of getting calls wanting a reference check lol.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 2, 2010)

holy crap wiz fiz your parents are old compared to mine im 15 an my mums 34 dads 38


----------

